# €2 Pints with meal.



## Odea (17 Nov 2010)

TGI Fridays have an offer on at the moment where pints and bottled beers are €2 each with every main course purchsed. Restricted to two per person.
Yes I know that you are paying for an overpriced burger and chips but for those who like TGI's......


----------



## Magpie (17 Nov 2010)

Its only TGI's in Blackrock though, none of the others.


----------

